# Is it just me or does anybody else get their pups X-mas presents???



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Since this is my first X-mas with my 3 pups, I was considering getting them all new coordinating leash and collar sets... they have had collars and leashes from Bulldog Supply and Stillwater's. 

Can anybody else recommend from personal experience where they purchased their collars and leashes? I love leather, but we do so much outdoor activities that we are better off with the nylon, multi-ply collars and leashes. 

And what else do you guys get your pups for their presents? Just need some advice or your thoughts...

Thanks and happy holidays!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

lol, my pups have their own stocking and I stuff it with treats and toys for Christmas. This is Nila's 1st Christmas so I am getting her a ton of tennis balls because girl can tear them up quick.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Of course the pets get Christmas presents. Since we don't know when Ecko's birthday is, we say it's Christmas day so he definitely gets gifts. Your not weird, we are ALL weird. 

Treats make the best gifts cause they actually want to unwrap them. Just don't put them under the tree until Christmas morning. My mom's dachshund went rummaging one year and we ended up with quite a mess. LOL

I just got a nylon collar for Ecko from Stillwater. It's solid but not too rough on his skin.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

of course! lol our dogs get new beds on xmas and lots of toys and well my dad has a habit of making them turkey their xmas dinner lol I think they enjoy the turkey more then the beds and toys LOL


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

My dogs love Christmas!!!! They open all of their gifts on their own and act like little kids We also have stockings for them also.


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

I've already placed an order with Henry for some custom leather collars for the boys for xmas.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Our dogs and cats have their own stockings and every year we replace their collars and leashes... Typically nylon from d and b supply... They get treats and all kinds of toys... And the shih tzu gets sweaters... The pitties get sweats...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My dogs always get presents and we buy them doggy stockings from the pet store too  One year when I was working at a gas station I got Marley a giant vanilla wafer gorilla, when he was done with it it looked like it snowed in the house.


----------



## Texas_Sweetheart (Nov 29, 2010)

Our pups have stockings. I put 2 new toys and a treat in each stocking. Nothing special or extravagant. Anything that they need (collar, bed, treats, etc) I buy as they need.


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

last year i bought som nice short leashes for the dogs, when we go downtown...but i only used the leashes once, and gave on of them away...they simply were to short...

They always get Christmas presents...but I guess the gifts last year weren't that good...:roll:


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Our guy has his own stocking, nothing goes into it, just for show. But, we do get him some special treats that he normally doesn't get for a present. My mom usually sends something for the dog, but we can't put it under the tree, even boxed and wrapped they know what's in there and try eating their way in for the treats....:roll:


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Our dogs get treats for Christmas (pig ears and stuff like that), they get new toys. I put their stuff in their stockings....the stockings are already hanging and waiting. Last year they sniffed out the stockings, we had them hidden in the closet but the boys found them.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank goodness I am not the only one... lol. And all great ideas... besides the new leash and collar, pigs ears, biscuits and maybe a new kong toy... sweeeeeeet! Oh yeah, I forgot... a caseload of the plastic poop bags too... hehehe


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Our dogs get a stuffed stocking just like our kids (the dogs stocking is more expensive to stuff than the kids, lol). Each dog also always gets a large "goliath" bone under the tree, Although its harder to sneak it in there at night when their kennels are 6ft away from the tree


----------

